# Do several hedgehogs get along together?



## ilovemater101 (Sep 6, 2012)

I have one hedgehog who is about 8 months old. I was wondering if hedgehogs have the temperament to have another hedgehog with them in a cage. They wouldn't be related hedgies.


----------



## LarryT (May 12, 2009)

Sometimes female siblings do well together but for the most part it's best to always house adult hogs by themselves.


----------



## HedgehogsInc. (Apr 30, 2013)

Hedgehogs are usually solitary animals. If you put all males together they'll fight. If you have a mix of males and females they'll mate and you'll have to expect some hoglets. By then, the males will eat them which stresses the females and the process will start all over again. Sometimes females are okay with each other or siblings but there's no guarentee.


----------

